# Skeg Fix on 60hp Merc



## Callmecaptain (Apr 19, 2015)

I finally got everything buttoned up and running. Now to fix this skeg before I hit something, do you guys think I need to get it welded or just get one of those skeg guards?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a Mac's River Runner on the motor of my duck hunting boat.


----------



## Callmecaptain (Apr 19, 2015)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I have a Mac's River Runner on the motor of my duck hunting boat.



I like that idea, have you hit anything with it on before? How do you like it?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 19, 2015)

digi said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Mac's River Runner on the motor of my duck hunting boat.
> ...


My local river has a rock and gravel bottom so it has saved my prop several times.


----------



## Callmecaptain (Apr 19, 2015)

Right on! :beer: 

Think I'm gonna pick one up. This is perfect for me cause I fish the local lakes and rivers in my area.

Thanks!


----------



## Callmecaptain (Apr 21, 2015)

Quick question, the river runner shield is obviously going to create some slight drag. Was the performance decrease noticeable? Thanks


----------



## ericman (Apr 21, 2015)

Is it bent? Or is it a triangular piece broken off? It's hard to tell in the picture.


----------



## Callmecaptain (Apr 21, 2015)

Its broken off, very slight bend also.


----------



## strander100 (Apr 21, 2015)

Decreased speed 4 mph on my 16' Alumacraft mv16 with 9.9 Yamaha, which now tops out at 10.5 mph without the Mac on. On the other hand, in rocky rivers the River Runner works great and saved me more than once. Always tradeoffs.


----------



## Callmecaptain (Apr 21, 2015)

thanks strander, yea, I just wanted to get an idea of how much drag it creates, 4mph on a 10hp is quite a bit. I guess it's pretty easy to take off so I could swap it whether I'm running the river or lake. Seems like a lot of people are happy with it overall.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 21, 2015)

I did that to the skeg on my old 13' Boston Whaler with a 25 hp Suzuki. I hit the side of a big flat rock (I know where that rock is now!) and my cousin found the piece of metal that broke off. I never had it welded back on and ran that boat/motor for 4 years with no problems at all. Never damaged the prop either.


----------



## Callmecaptain (Apr 21, 2015)

Do you have an aluminum prop or SS? What type of water do you run in?


----------



## rabbit (Apr 21, 2015)

The problem with welding is that the person doing it has to be good. It can be just as strong as it was if the welder is good. Personally I would try to get it welded even if it cost more. The downside is if a poor weld breaks more of your skeg will have to be cut back to get to good metal. That's why you want someone good.


----------



## rabbit (Apr 21, 2015)

I thought you meant one of those stainless sheet skeg guards. After checking out the Macs I think it's a really good option.
As far as props go, I know stainless is better in almost every way. The one way it's bad is if you really whack an aluminum one it will fold before you bend your prop shaft. I was on a boat last year and my pal bent his shaft on his I.O. Lost the prop and the shaft.
If you have one of those nice prop guards then you could go stainless without worrying about it.


----------



## PATRIOT (Apr 22, 2015)

My skeg looked just like yours before I whittled out a new one. Haven't had to replace it since.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 22, 2015)

digi said:


> Do you have an aluminum prop or SS? What type of water do you run in?



That boat had an aluminum prop on the Suzuki and I ran it on the Delaware River which is all rock bottom where I am. When I sold the boat, I gave the new owner the piece of skeg and he said he was going to use it at the beach so he was going to have it welded back on. I'm still surprised the prop didn't hit the rock since the skeg cuaght the side of it. It was a big domed rock that doesn't make much of a ripple on the surface.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 22, 2015)

rabbit said:


> The problem with welding is that the person doing it has to be good. It can be just as strong as it was if the welder is good. Personally I would try to get it welded even if it cost more. The downside is if a poor weld breaks more of your skeg will have to be cut back to get to good metal. That's why you want someone good.



^^^bingo - you can always add a bolt-on solution in the mean time, but search out a reputable **aluminum welder.


----------



## Callmecaptain (Apr 30, 2015)

alrighty buds, I got my river runner installed tonight. It's at a slight angle because I didn't want it too close to the prop. Will it create any significant drag? Or am I good to go? thanks


----------



## onthewater102 (May 1, 2015)

Interesting - I didn't realize they weren't a full plate on both sides. Whatever drag it makes you're just going to have to deal, it's not like you have another choice at the moment.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 1, 2015)

I've never broken a skeg, but operating in all this sand and ground shells out here, I can sure wear them down a nub in no time. Whenever that happens, I just take a circular saw and cut it off straight, then cut a new triangle-shaped piece of 1/4 aluminum plate, bevel both sides of the seam, and weld it on there at about 150 amps. 

It's important to have that skeg, as this is what hits bottom/obstructions before your prop. Without it, the prop blades will hit, and you'll damage your prop. I've seen quite a few people running their boat with broken off skegs, and a large percentage of those people have prop blades that are so bent, they look more like blender blades. :shock:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 1, 2015)

digi said:


> alrighty buds, I got my river runner installed tonight. It's at a slight angle because I didn't want it too close to the prop. Will it create any significant drag? Or am I good to go? thanks


Looks good. 
I wish I had mounted mine with just a little more clearance from the prop


----------



## Johnny (May 1, 2015)

Patriot - - - that is what I had in mind. All you need is something to
allow the foot to skip over rocks and logs. It's not rocket science.
If you are really concerned on the "hydrodynamics" of it, rough up the
mating surfaces, apply some aggressive adhesive, bolt it all together,
file and grind the leading edges down to make them smooth and pretty.
then, paint to match your motor.
good job !!!


----------



## Callmecaptain (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for the replies buds! I'm going to run her tomorrow morning, I'll see how it goes.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 1, 2015)

Let us know b/c I'd really like to know how much speed one of these costs you. I'm really tempted to make one up for my motor as my skeg isn't much better than what you started with, certainly won't protect the prop from branches or other unseen floating debris on the river which are my main concern.


----------



## Callmecaptain (May 2, 2015)

Took it out today, size "B" River Runner on my 60hp. It did drop my rpm from 5100 to 4900 and I went from 28mph to 26mph.

My prop is slipping on take off, I think I need to look at a cupped stainless prop for a tunnel hull or something? Once the boat is on plane the boat runs great, trim is right where it should be, kinda wished I had power trim.

Very happy overall, I fish some shallow areas, it's nice not having to worry as much. I'll definitely keep it on.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 2, 2015)

What are the max RPM's for that motor?


----------



## Callmecaptain (May 2, 2015)

Operating range from Mercury is 5k - 5500.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 4, 2015)

Hmm...might want to think about a prop switch to get the RPMs back up if you're out of the range.


----------



## Callmecaptain (May 4, 2015)

Yea, I'm thinking about going stainless and dropping a pitch..


----------



## Callmecaptain (May 5, 2015)

I pulled the trigger on that SWC3 PowerTech prop with cupping, I dropped down to a 10 pitch. The cupping on the prop is supposed to be good for tunnel hulls and provide more grip, hopefully it will fix my slipping issue during take off and get my rpm's back in range. I'll report back in a couple weeks after I get it on and run it again.


----------



## Callmecaptain (May 15, 2015)

This sweet buddy showed up in the mail (PowerTech SWC3, 10P w/ cupping) I also ordered a Skeggard, going to take off the Mac's River Runner and check the difference in RPM's.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 15, 2015)

Oh my Shiny!!!


----------



## Callmecaptain (May 18, 2015)

alrightyroo, got the new prop and skeggard on, I got a camping trip this weekend with the fam, gonna be a zoo out there. Hopefully I'll have time to run it soon...I am getting anxious!


----------



## Callmecaptain (Jun 30, 2015)

Reporting back on my prop results. Very happy, GPS'd at 29.1 mph last weekend and got my rpm back into the 5k range. That's a 4 mph gain from my old prop and with the cupping, it no longer slips out the hole. The flat bottom on my tunnel hull will knock the fillings out your teeth but sure is fun. =)


----------



## Skiffing (Jul 1, 2015)

That's good performance! Congrats.

What do you calculate slip is now?


----------

